
Feedback: Automating adding value to your network - ArmandoMX
Hey guys!<p>I&#x27;m Armando, Co-founder of Bluup. We believe that the best way to keep professional relationships is by constantly adding value to the other person. However, due that we all have busy lives, we neglect to do it. Therefore, we lose the relationship.<p>We automate this task. Startup founders or other super busy people register the interests of their mentors&#x2F;future investors. We scrape the web for news, podcast, and papers. Our users will get the link of the content that adds the most value to each of her contacts, and they can forward them to them.<p>Our website is www.bluup.co<p>Could you give us feedback?
======
psv1
1) > REGISTER YOUR CONTACTS

> Tell us about what you talked about, their interests and where they work.

That's going to be a no from me. I wouldn't want anyone from my network to
input my details in there either.

2) The whole premise of "sending links" = "adding value" is flawed beyond
repair.

3) In your form where it says "Amount of contacts" it should be "Number of
contacts" instead.

4) Even if some people would pay for this (I wouldn't), $1 per contact is way
too high.

~~~
ArmandoMX
Thanks for your feedback!

